# In Ear Earphone for Xiaomi Mi 3



## 123hero (Jul 31, 2014)

Hi all
I am on the lookout for a decent quality earphone for Xiaomi mi 3
Budget  strictly below 400 INR ( no money left after buying phone   )
.
regards,
123hero


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 31, 2014)

+1 to Soundmagic ES18 and Panasonic HJE120


----------



## sushovan (Jul 31, 2014)

You wont get any good IEM under 400 Rs. right now.

Soundmagic ES18 is the best choice for budget. (once upon a time this ES18 used to cost 300 INR btw)


----------



## The Incinerator (Jul 31, 2014)

Panasonic RP-HJE120E-Y Wired Headphones Price in India - Buy Panasonic RP-HJE120E-Y Wired Headphones Online - Panasonic: Flipkart.com

Panasonic RP-HJE123P1K In-the-ear Headphone Price in India - Buy Panasonic RP-HJE123P1K In-the-ear Headphone Online - Panasonic: Flipkart.com

Philips SHE 3590BK Headphone Price in India - Buy Philips SHE 3590BK Headphone Online - Philips: Flipkart.com


Your best option at Rs 450.

If you just cant go over Rs 400 then get Creative EP-600 Headphone Price in India - Buy Creative EP-600 Headphone Online - Creative: Flipkart.com


----------

